# EN World Player's Journal Question



## FraserRonald (Dec 27, 2002)

Just a quick couple of questions about EWPJ. The submission guidelines do not indicate that you are actively seeking fiction, but would it be accepted for consideration if sent? If so, what size of stories would you accept? If you did include stories, what about some crunchy stuff along with it, like character stats, magical items and the like?

Thanks. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------

